# Another Howe Bridge



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

After viewing many of Howe Truss Bridges you guy built and displayed on the forum I have come up with my own. I constructed it out of Oak and only on day one but it is coming along.




























More to follow tomorrow.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a couple more pictures dry assembled


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! Are you going to add some compression rods or cross bracing on top for stability?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Day 2 and all done. Just need to do finishing touches










I do not plan on putting in compression rods but I will be adding spikes and distressing it a bit.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice bridge! 

TJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Now it is stained and nail heads added to the timbers


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful job on the bridge!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you don't mind if I save these as a reference. Just beautiful work.


----------

